# Anyone here with Sovereign Grace Ministries - a local church here wants a connection



## Pergamum (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello;

I have met some charistmatic Christians here. While I cannot help them to work closely with me, perhaps there are some from Sovereign Grace Ministries here that could connect with these brothers. 

They are doing work among an unreached group and I am not able to help them closely, but maybe some of you could come beside them. They say they are calvinistic, but non-cessationist.

pm me for details.


----------



## raekwon (Mar 8, 2009)

Talk to FenderPriest.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Hello;
> 
> I have met some charistmatic Christians here. While I cannot help them to work closely with me, perhaps there are some from Sovereign Grace Ministries here that could connect with these brothers.
> 
> ...



I'm assuming these folks are baptistic? I know a "Reformed-Charismatic" Presbyterian pastor which is the reason I'm asking. 

You might try contacting Adrian Warnock as well, assuming you're unsuccessful in persuading them to change their views.


----------

